# Coyote hunting



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

What is your favorite shot gun amo for coyote and why?


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

12ga #4 Buchshot and Hevi-Shot #BB in 3' shells. They pattern well and thats the most important reason. 20ga 3' #3 Buckshot


----------

